# Affaires gracieuses



## Mag1977

Salve!

Devo fare una traduzione per un amico dal francese. Si tratta di un documento giuridico riguardante un'adozione.

L'ufficio che ha emesso il documento si occupa di "_Affaires gracieuses_". Ho trovato che "_gracieux_" sarebbe il contrario di _contenzioso_, ma come potrei tradurlo in italiano?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## tie-break

Malheureusement je ne suis pas ferré en termes juriduiques mais si tu peux me fournir une définition de ce que c'est qu'une _affaire gracieuse_ je vais essayer de trouver le terme italien correspondant.


----------



## Mag1977

Ecco la definizione che ho trovato per 
*"Procédure gracieuse":*

Caso in cui il tribunale competente non ha conflitti d'interesse da risolvere e in una materia nella quale la legge esige che la situazione giuridica sia sottomessa al controllo del giudice (articoli 25 a 29, 60 e 62, 800 a 806 del Nuovo Codice di procedura civile). Suo contrario: "contentieux".

Spero che serva...!


----------



## Zsanna

Mag, scusa, non so néanche io, ma chechi attorno di affare/causa per via amministrativo/a...


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Non ne ho la più pallida idea,ma "gracieuses" non vuol dire qui "di consenso" ,"di mutuo accordo" o qualcosa del genere? (chiedo scusa in anticipo).


----------



## Zsanna

Urizon, si, vuole dire anche questo ma credo che in questo caso vuole indicare che una "procedura" (non so se sia la parola giusta) è necessario solo per i raggioni amministrativi (per dare un approvazione in modo ufficiale).


----------

